
Apple quietly introduces U1 chip to let new iPhones find other devices - imwally
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/10/20859550/apple-iphone-11-pro-airdrop-u1-locator-chip-tag-tile-bluetooth-tracking
======
pdnell
Isn't this also a UWB chip? If so, this may have something to do with the
rumored AR headset

